# Current NYU Tisch Graduate Film Student - AMA!



## Buusey (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi folks, good luck to everyone applying this year. Just wrapped up my first semester. AMA.

All in all, amazing experience. I know these next ~2 months can be a waiting game and quite excruciating but take this time to just relax, maybe get a little writing done here and there, wrap up any loose ends, etc.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 19, 2019)

Buusey said:


> Hi folks, good luck to everyone applying this year. Just wrapped up my first semester. AMA.


Welcome back!

How's it been? Has it met your expectations? Anything surprise you? What's your day to day?

Thanks for doing this I'm sure alot of people will appreciate it.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 19, 2019)

Do you know the answer to this one too from the other thread?



rpghamlyn said:


> Hey, does anyone know when you have to accept your place by if you are lucky enough to be offered one?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey thanks for doing this!

What kind of self-funding did you have to do for your first couple of projects? 

Is there anything you wish someone had told you about before you began Fall semester? Perhaps about scheduling, professors, collaborators, budget in NYC, etc.?


----------



## Buusey (Dec 19, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Do you know the answer to this one too from the other thread?




I think you’re given like a month. I believe the timeline for us was hearing back around March 15 and having to make a deposit by April 15.


----------



## Buusey (Dec 19, 2019)

truffleshuffle said:


> Hey thanks for doing this!
> 
> What kind of self-funding did you have to do for your first couple of projects?
> 
> Is there anything you wish someone had told you about before you began Fall semester? Perhaps about scheduling, professors, collaborators, budget in NYC, etc.?



The first year’s projects are entirely self funded. And the amount these films costs is generally more than the administration leads on. But of course, if you do good producing work, you’ll always find ways to save money. The school gives you a little something starting Year 2, from what I’ve heard. Be sure to start budgeting now though.

For your second question, the budget one is a big thing that caught a lot of my classmates off guard. Also, you’ll be spending a LOT of time at Tisch. 8 hours on the low end to 12+ hours a day depending on your class schedule, which picks up even more as you get into production period and beyond. All the professors have their own niches and you can’t really go wrong with any of them. We’re told to just explore the faculty and see who you mesh with. In terms of collaborating, I can’t stress the importance of just being a good, friendly person and to put in the work for your classmates. If you do, they’ll put in the work for you every time.


----------



## Buusey (Dec 19, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> How's it been? Has it met your expectations? Anything surprise you? What's your day to day?
> 
> Thanks for doing this I'm sure alot of people will appreciate it.



Probably not helpful but if anyone wants to know more specifics, feel free to ask. But to summarize...

Amazing. Exceeded all expectations. Surprised by financial stuff (answered above but I’m lucky to have a job that takes no time outside classes— generally I do NOT recommend holding an outside job), and day to day is class, class, writing, editing, catching up/hanging out with friends/classmates.


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jan 24, 2020)

Hello again, @Buusey ! I hope your OCS project is going well. A few questions, good sir!

1) How soon after an admissions decision were people notified about financial aid awards?

2) Do most folks live near campus or farther away to save costs? Did you feel the folks in Brooklyn or Queens were at a disadvantage socially or logistically?

3) I know First Year is incredibly busy, but is there ANY feasible way to continue an artistic commitment I have just one evening a week?

Thanks again for doing this despite what I'm sure is a crazy schedule.


----------



## Buusey (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks and no problem!

1) We heard about aid almost immediately. There’s an award letter that comes with your admissions letter BUT the award was constantly readjusted since there’s scholarships the faculty automatically apply you for that you may receive which adjusts your award from Tisch itself. At least this was my case.

2) I’d say it’s a mix. Very few people live on the Upper East/West side in my class. Some folks around campus/downtown Manhattan. I’m in Brooklyn Heights. Many folks in the Bushwick/Bed Stuy area. Some in Jersey, some in Williamsburg. The folks that lived in deep Brooklyn hosted get together at times and many folks will stay after for social stuff since we’re all there for so long anyway. It’s really dependent person to person how much of a commute you're ok with/late you’re willing to stay.

3) Ummm as long as it doesn’t conflict with your class schedule, possibly. Better if you can do everything remotely. I’m working as a copywriter but it really doesn’t take much time and I work all from my laptop. I’d feel it out if possible.



truffleshuffle said:


> Hello again, @Buusey ! I hope your OCS project is going well. A few questions, good sir!
> 
> 1) How soon after an admissions decision were people notified about financial aid awards?
> 
> ...


----------



## Olivia Chen (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi Bussey! Congratulation on your first year! A quick question: 

Is it possible to delay going to the program (for one year) after being accepted by NYU? 

Thanks so much!

Olivia


----------



## Buusey (Feb 3, 2020)

Olivia Chen said:


> Hi Bussey! Congratulation on your first year! A quick question:
> 
> Is it possible to delay going to the program (for one year) after being accepted by NYU?
> 
> ...



While it’s not unheard of, I think they really don’t like that and you would need a really special circumstance to delay your enrollment.


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi Buusey! Is there collaboration between different cohorts (I’m applying for the screenwriting mfa), and also what is the average age/ level of experience or film industry involvement that most people have prior to coming to NYU? Thanks again!


----------



## Olivia Chen (Feb 4, 2020)

Buusey said:


> While it’s not unheard of, I think they really don’t like that and you would need a really special circumstance to delay your enrollment.


I see. Thank you!


----------



## Buusey (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey! There’s no built in collaboration between the programs except a little with the Production Designers. We were actually told that the Grad Acting division specifically wants to keep their program distinct from Grad Film. HOWEVER, if you can find the time, you can definitely work on personal projects outside the program. also the average age/experience levels vary so much. My class for example leans pretty young but also pretty experienced. Other classes lean older but could include many folks who have barely touched a camera, for example.

FYI a lot of questions I’m seeing would be great questions for the faculty for your interviews. Invites should be coming in the next few weeks! Good luck all.



princessjasmine said:


> Hi Buusey! Is there collaboration between different cohorts (I’m applying for the screenwriting mfa), and also what is the average age/ level of experience or film industry involvement that most people have prior to coming to NYU? Thanks again!


----------



## princessjasmine (Feb 4, 2020)

Buusey said:


> Hey! There’s no built in collaboration between the programs except a little with the Production Designers. We were actually told that the Grad Acting division specifically wants to keep their program distinct from Grad Film. HOWEVER, if you can find the time, you can definitely work on personal projects outside the program. also the average age/experience levels vary so much. My class for example leans pretty young but also pretty experienced. Other classes lean older but could include many folks who have barely touched a camera, for example.
> 
> FYI a lot of questions I’m seeing would be great questions for the faculty for your interviews. Invites should be coming in the next few weeks! Good luck all.



thank you so much!


----------



## CrispyMerola (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey Buusey, thank you for taking the time to answer all of our questions!

Once students have tackled shooting their first few films in the program, do they typically collaborate with a cinematographer on their second year film (or even their spring narrative film in the first year)? I ask because I'm looking forward to working with someone behind the camera that I can trust, since I feel a little spread thin on my projects when I need to shoot and direct at the same time. I'm totally excited to shoot my MOS and OCS shorts myself, but it would be awesome to develop a relationship with a great student DP. What has your experience at NYU been like in this area?


----------



## xrisdelrio (Feb 5, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> Hey Buusey, thank you for taking the time to answer all of our questions!
> 
> Once students have tackled shooting their first few films in the program, do they typically collaborate with a cinematographer on their second year film (or even their spring narrative film in the first year)? I ask because I'm looking forward to working with someone behind the camera that I can trust, since I feel a little spread thin on my projects when I need to shoot and direct at the same time. I'm totally excited to shoot my MOS and OCS shorts myself, but it would be awesome to develop a relationship with a great student DP. What has your experience at NYU been like in this area?



I feel similarly about producing. Have you been able to build strong working with relationships with producers in the program?


----------



## Buusey (Feb 5, 2020)

Hey, no problem! So the only project you shoot yourself is the OCS (and possibly your thesis if you choose to make one?). You’re required to shoot someone ELSE’S MOS and it’s the only project you’re required to DP on. I actually was terrified going in of this since we shoot the MOS on film, but ended up having a ton of fun being a DP. Personally, my class has a ton of DPs or those interested in DPing so it’s been great working with folks on directing exercises and in class exercises so I can learn from them. I’m personally not interested in DPing as a career but working with others, developing a similar language, and such has only made me a better filmmaker. Hope that answers your question.



CrispyMerola said:


> Hey Buusey, thank you for taking the time to answer all of our questions!
> 
> Once students have tackled shooting their first few films in the program, do they typically collaborate with a cinematographer on their second year film (or even their spring narrative film in the first year)? I ask because I'm looking forward to working with someone behind the camera that I can trust, since I feel a little spread thin on my projects when I need to shoot and direct at the same time. I'm totally excited to shoot my MOS and OCS shorts myself, but it would be awesome to develop a relationship with a great student DP. What has your experience at NYU been like in this area?


----------



## Buusey (Feb 5, 2020)

xrisdelrio said:


> I feel similarly about producing. Have you been able to build strong working with relationships with producers in the program?



Hey, so the Dual Degree students are required to produce two MOS films and unfortunately I wasn’t assigned one. But someone in my group was and it seemed to be incredibly beneficial. Those students are stretched pretty thin the first year which is a shame. However, there are TONS of student producers in undergrad that are very talented and I know a few people who have worked with them. There are also several non-dual degree students in my class who have producing experience, including myself, so luckily producing my first two projectA solo wasn’t too bad since they’re relatively smaller scale. Currently in the process of finding an outside producer for my spring narrative. You can pick someone in your class or outside so it opens up. Hoping to develop those relationships soon but not too stressed since there’s so many resources between the school and NYC in general.


----------



## Buusey (Mar 19, 2020)

Self quarantined and bored! Congrats to everyone who got in! Any questions about this step in the process or anything else? AMA!


----------



## amar41 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey Buusey! Any idea how many students in your year were taken off the waitlist? Trying to make the decision whether or not to stay on the waitlist but everything is still up in the air with other programs.


----------



## fitz (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey Buusey  Been admitted to the program but with everything going on in the world, I'm not sure whether I'll be able to commit this year because so much is up in the air. Do you think that is something they would be understanding of? Who would be the best person to speak to about this?


----------



## cestdong (Mar 19, 2020)

Hey Buusey,

Wondering what some examples of courses are in the first year? All the information I can find mentions the 2 minute film project, the 7 minute digital film, and so forth, but can't find how courses are specifically structured (course titles, professors, # of people, etc) 

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Buusey (Mar 20, 2020)

Sorry just now getting to these! It's been crazy in NYC!



amar41 said:


> Hey Buusey! Any idea how many students in your year were taken off the waitlist? Trying to make the decision whether or not to stay on the waitlist but everything is still up in the air with other programs.



Hey! I'm sure it varies a good amount year to year but I know of at least ONE person in my class who got off the waitlist. I'd say once you have everything in front of you, including financial aid, to make the decision then, especially if you're really keen on joining us at Tisch. Good luck with the decision!



fitz said:


> Hey Buusey  Been admitted to the program but with everything going on in the world, I'm not sure whether I'll be able to commit this year because so much is up in the air. Do you think that is something they would be understanding of? Who would be the best person to speak to about this?



Hey, this is something I probably can't answer since so much is up in the air, including how long NYC will be essentially shut down. I'd really wait to see how things play out in the next few weeks to make your decision but otherwise, I don't think they encourage people taking a year off at the start but it's not entirely unheard of.



cestdong said:


> Hey Buusey,
> 
> Wondering what some examples of courses are in the first year? All the information I can find mentions the 2 minute film project, the 7 minute digital film, and so forth, but can't find how courses are specifically structured (course titles, professors, # of people, etc)
> 
> Thank you for doing this!



Hey, you can see specific courses here: Albert Login under Public Course Search. You can find the Graduate Film curriculum there! For the first year, we take ~9 classes per semester, each class meeting once per week and range from 2 - 4 hours. But all your fundamentals are included, from producing to directing to aesthetics to acting. Some classes have about a third of the class while others (more lecture oriented classes) are the entire class.

Feel free to ask anything else!


----------



## cestdong (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your answer to my questions and other questions. 

It is getting ridiculous out here in NYC - hope the Fall semester can resume normally but as of now everything is uncertain I suppose. Stay safe out there!





Buusey said:


> Sorry just now getting to these! It's been crazy in NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey @Buusey, hope you're hanging in there man. I left NYC myself and went back home to Oregon to finish out my undergrad remotely from here. I can't imagine the disappointment for MFA students though. Film production from afar just doesn't sound quite the same...

My question is this:

Understanding that anything you know about USC is only from what you've heard, thus far in your experience at NYU what do you feel NYU Grad Film offers a student that USC might not? And vice versa, what did you ever feel was lacking at NYU that you suspected USC might do better?​
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buusey (Mar 22, 2020)

truffleshuffle said:


> Hey @Buusey, hope you're hanging in there man. I left NYC myself and went back home to Oregon to finish out my undergrad remotely from here. I can't imagine the disappointment for MFA students though. Film production from afar just doesn't sound quite the same...
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> ...



Hey, so I've talked to several classmates who chose NYU over USC about this and this is the consensus of what they had to say:

- NYU Grad Film has 36 MFA candidates + 3-5 MFA/MBA candidates. USC has over 100 from what I've heard. All the benefits of having a smaller class size are apparent, including more individualized attention from faculty (you're required to send each of your professors your scripts and have 1-on-1 meetings with them to discuss acting issues, production issues, directing issues, etc).

- Going off the class size, I hear not everyone gets to direct a film past their first year at USC? Or at least a thesis? I could be wrong about this but I hear USC does pitching sessions for those that want to continue directing and only a handful are greenlit. NYU puts a strong emphasis on the writer-director and everyone has an opportunity to make one Second Year Film (the centerpiece of the Grad Film program, many of which go on to festivals; one of which was Oscar-nominated in 2017) and can make a thesis film if they wish (or graduate with a DP reel, an editing reel, a Producer's portfolio, etc)

- Classmates who've taken the USC admitted student's tour have said that the program felt too "corporate". I'm not sure exactly what that means and I don't think there should be any judgement attached to that since filmmaking IS a business, yadda yadda. But I think a big part of choosing between the two is if you're interested in working in Hollywood vs. independent film/internationally. NYU has a really strong international pedigree IMO and it's been incredibly rewarding seeing work from my classmates who've lived a life that's completely different from my own. But also, like, two fairly recent NYU Grad Film alum just did a big Marvel and a big DC film.

- Following this forum last year, I saw not a lot of people got scholarships from USC and asking classmates, not a lot of them received financial aid as well. NYU's average financial aid package for Graduates is ~$20,000, which brings it more closely in line with USC's starting tuition. A good handful of students receive more.

- I think a big thing that shouldn't be overlooked that's also one of the most subjective is simply: would you rather live in LA or NYC? I personally love NYC more, have more friends here, see the films I want to make as having a certain "grittiness" that can rub off on you by living here. Again, this is entirely subjective but IMPORTANT!

- USC is said to have the best gear, the best facilities, etc. If NYU is a notch below, the facilities/equipment are still pretty good lol. Many of us do have issues with the dollys that were provided us this first year but seeing what they have in stock going forward, we're mostly optimistic. Plus, if USC doesn't let every student make their own film, the choice of equipment might not be as big of a deal?

All in all, you really can't go wrong with either school. I think it boils down to NYC vs. LA, studio films vs. independent/international films, lots of collaborators which may or may not work out/you probably won't have time to work with EVERYONE vs. finding a few extremely close collaborators, and finally, what financial aid you get from each institution.

Hope this helps! Let me know if you have anymore Q's...

Edit: One more thing, the first project (MOS) requires you to shoot on 16mm film. This is an incredible opportunity with film dying and all, and I think the design of the curriculum requiring this helps you so much with developing a vision/being more disciplined as a director. As someone who comes from a not-as-strong filmmaking background, getting the footage back of what I shot was like opening a present on my birthday. There definitely is a magic to shooting on film and I'm glad the program makes this the very first big project.

also it's just cool to see spike lee wandering the hallways every week lol


----------



## Buusey (Mar 22, 2020)

Wait one more thing which I'm pretty sure most people won't mention...there's a surprising amount of free food here, between Chair's Workshops, officially sanctioned Grad and Undergrad and school-wide events, unofficial surprise announcements that "there's food in the lounge" you get in your email. I'd say at least once a week you can find free pizza or dumplings or something, somewhere in the Tisch building haha


----------



## xrisdelrio (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey @Buusey! Just curious how you guys are finishing the semester with everything going on? Have student productions been postponed for now?


----------



## Buusey (Mar 23, 2020)

xrisdelrio said:


> Hey @Buusey! Just curious how you guys are finishing the semester with everything going on? Have student productions been postponed for now?



Hey, I'm pretty sure every other school is in the same boat-- all productions have been postponed. We were literally a week away from shooting too 

They'll be made up at a time TBD. Online classes for the time being.


----------



## xrisdelrio (Mar 24, 2020)

Buusey said:


> Hey, I'm pretty sure every other school is in the same boat-- all productions have been postponed. We were literally a week away from shooting too
> 
> They'll be made up at a time TBD. Online classes for the time being.


Hopefully it won't be terribly long before you guys can get back into production. Have your classes themselves changed a lot now that they are virtual? I was under the impression that a lot of the classes involve filmmaking exercises and I wonder if the classes are structured differently now.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2020)

Buusey said:


> Hi folks, good luck to everyone applying this year. Just wrapped up my first semester. AMA.
> 
> All in all, amazing experience. I know these next ~2 months can be a waiting game and quite excruciating but take this time to just relax, maybe get a little writing done here and there, wrap up any loose ends, etc.


@Buusey I'm thinking of putting together an article on the site on something like "Film School in the time of COVID" to help current applicants and people who may be attending schools in the fall. I'd love to be able to interview you (or one of the site's writers will) about how the pandemic is currently affecting you at the school and what the school's plans are for the fall if any. Would this be something that you're interested in? 

Thanks! I think it'd be a great help for the people on the site.


----------



## abhsc (Aug 4, 2020)

Buusey said:


> Hi folks, good luck to everyone applying this year. Just wrapped up my first semester. AMA.
> 
> All in all, amazing experience. I know these next ~2 months can be a waiting game and quite excruciating but take this time to just relax, maybe get a little writing done here and there, wrap up any loose ends, etc.



@Buusey  hope you are doing well. I am from India and planning to apply to the MFA Film. Could you let me in on some advice for my application? I would also like to know how common/rare are scholarships for international students. How about sponsors for films, do you often get sponsors?


----------



## Chyneazy (Aug 19, 2020)

Buusey said:


> Hi folks, good luck to everyone applying this year. Just wrapped up my first semester. AMA.
> 
> All in all, amazing experience. I know these next ~2 months can be a waiting game and quite excruciating but take this time to just relax, maybe get a little writing done here and there, wrap up any loose ends, etc.



Hey! I'm considering applying to NYU for Fall 2021 and I know that NYU's program costs a good $300,000 for the first three years. Both of my parents are retired in their 60s and I don't come from a wealthy background. Do you think the cost of the program is worth it? Is there any way to manage the absolutely insane amounts of student debt?


----------



## lucychoi97 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi I have a question. I've never lived in the Eastern part of the U.S. before like NY and I was wondering what kind of route do you take on after graduating from MFA in NY. FYI I'm international student and am willing to attend MFA programs there. Do they apply for internships or production companies? I wonder what they do after graduation!


----------

